# Eggshells in the tank



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I raise chickens...
This might be a business opportunity! You should take a video!


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Heh, I'm lucky I can answer my phone much less take a video with it LOL.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

CPD, possibly compacting egg shell powder into a pill to drop in the tank?


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

I found this article...interesting stuff.
http://nourishedmagazine.com.au/blog/articles/how-to-make-calcium-using-egg-shells


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> CPD, possibly compacting egg shell powder into a pill to drop in the tank?


Wow that is a genius idea. :thumbsup: Here's some nutritional info I found. Eggshell 1/2 tsp = 90% calcium, 6% magnesium, 1% phosphorus from http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/custom/1145333/2?print=true. Still a newbie, so would that be beneficial at all?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Might raise the KH, but that's fine for neos.


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

I hadn't planned on leaving them in there very long. Oh, there are also some red tigers in that tank, but they weren't as enthused. But IM(limited)E those shrimp only go nuts for higher protein stuff.


----------



## BDChzHd (Mar 28, 2007)

I've often wondered if eggshells would be okay for shrimp. I've read where others add ground up cuttlebone (the kind used for birds to sharpen their beaks on) to provide a source of calcium for their shrimp and it seems eggshells should do the same thing.

Never tried it myself, but given your positive experience, CharleeFoxtrot, I may have to see how my shrimp like them ~ thanks for the info!

Take care,


_Brain Dead . . ._


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I tried some egg shells a few months ago myself and my shrimp didn't really seem to care about them. Maybe I will try it again and see if they have changed their minds.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

very interesting


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I use organic eggs, do you think I could use my egg shells if I boil them?


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, you could boil the raw eggs, make egg salad with them  and then use the shells in the tank.


----------



## BDChzHd (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, Oceangirl, if you are cracking the egg raw, you would have to do something to clean the leftover white from the shell before you used it in your shrimp tank. But I do like CharleeFoxtrot said and boil the egg first, then after I peel the boiled egg, I just check to make sure there is no white stuck to the membrane before I drop some of the shell in the tank.

The only difference is I'm too busy with my shrimp to make egg salad so I just eat the boiled egg . . . Okay, the truth is I'm too _lazy_ to make egg salad and it's just _easier_ to eat it boiled!

And I like the art work, Oceangirl, nicely done!

Take care,


_Brain Dead . . ._


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*egg shells*

I've given my scrimpies egg shells before. It was when I peeled a hard boil egg and some of the whites was stuck to the shell. Dropped it in my rili's tank and they pounced on it and so did my rams horn.They ate the whites and the membrane but left the actual shell.
My 2 pennies,

big o


----------



## BDChzHd (Mar 28, 2007)

Good information, Big O! 

I've always been leery of leaving any white attached thinking it might cause issues, but will need to rethink this and relax a little given your experience. Thank you for input on this interesting topic!

Take care,


_Brain Dead . . ._


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I was thinking about grinding some egg shell to a powder and adding it to my next batch of food that I make. Is there a better calcium product to use in this situation?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I feed Raw food to my dog. I believe an egg shell has about 800mg of Cal. I used to just toss them in true food processor but, they weren't small enough to be completely digested.

Now, I rinse them, dry with a paper towel, then put them on a coffee bean grinder. That might be a good way to process them for shrimp.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Dogfish, that is a very good idea!


----------

